# Cheers to R. Scott Clark



## KMK (Apr 6, 2007)

to R. Scott Clark for his awesome article titled "What The Bible Is All About" in the latest edition of Reformation Today!

This article reminded me of the centrality of Christ on every page of God's Word. Sometimes I get so consumed with sermon preparation that I cannot see the forest for the trees. Thank you Dr. Clark for taking me up on a mountaintop so I could once again see the beautiful landscape of the Bible in its entirety! 

I highly recommend to everyone that they subscribe to this periodical!


----------



## Davidius (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you referring to Modern Reformation magazine or is this something else? If it is, how much is it and where can I subscribe?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 6, 2007)

KMK,
Any possible way you can "cut and paste" that article here in this thread so everybody can take a look at it?

If so, thanks!


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Are you referring to Modern Reformation magazine or is this something else? If it is, how much is it and where can I subscribe?



Yes it is the magazine. Just go to www.modernreformation.org


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2007)

alwaysreforming said:


> KMK,
> Any possible way you can "cut and paste" that article here in this thread so everybody can take a look at it?
> 
> If so, thanks!



I don't think the article is available online. I have a subscription to the magazine. If there is a way to 'cut and paste' the article I am sure Andrew will let us know shortly.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 6, 2007)

KMK said:


> I don't think the article is available online. I have a subscription to the magazine. If there is a way to 'cut and paste' the article I am sure Andrew will let us know shortly.



Sorry,

This one is one is not online.

They usually give away one article a month. They can't give away too many articles or they won't be able to sustain the magazine -- folk won't subscribe.

They did graciously put online my review of Darryl Hart's latest book _Secular Faith_ so we could discuss it over at De Regno Christi.

rsc


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Sorry,
> 
> This one is one is not online.
> 
> ...



I am not able to access this site at my public school district because:



> The R3000 filter is the production BESTNET filtering solution. The R3000 filters based on a library provided by 8e6 Technologies Inc. The R3000 blocks the following categories of http, ftp, and nntp sites:
> 
> Alcohol
> Chat
> ...



I wonder which category Dr. Clark falls under?


----------



## Poimen (Apr 6, 2007)

KMK said:


> I am not able to access this site at my public school district because:
> 
> I wonder which category Dr. Clark falls under?



Simple: Unsavory/Dubious


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nah its defintely this : Militant/Extremist/Terrorist/Conservative Christian


----------



## Philip A (Apr 9, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Nah its defintely this : Militant/Extremist/Terrorist/Conservative Christian



No way dude, Scott Clark is way liberal!


----------

